# Should I get a rabbit or a chinchilla?



## Kris10

Me and my sister want to get a pet. I REALLY love cats but she HATES them! there's no way she'll let me have a cat around her and her baby:/ So we decided to get either a rabbit or a chinchilla. I've had rabbits before as a kid but of course I was too young to know how to care for it. I never had a chinchilla before...

what do you guys think would be the better pet?

what are the pros and cons with both of them?


----------



## Zadra

I'd say a Rabbit. For some reason, I cant see Chinchillas as valid pets, I feel like they are more suited to wildlife then domestication. I guess its because every time I've seen them in pet stores, they look extremely depressed. Rabbits just look... content and lazy :lol


----------



## Resonance

Get a Rabchilla, the best of both worlds.


----------



## RayOfLight123

I prefer rabbits..the chinchillas we had at college were evil lol

But whatever you do please please do a bit of research on them..like food, accomodation etc..and remember they need vaccinations..oh and they also need a run for outside and can't be kept on a cage all day..


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Get a dog
Rabbits are cute, and ears so floppy.


----------



## Kris10

I am leaning more towards a rabbit...but my sister said that chinchillas are good with kids?? is this true?

@ alison:e aren't allowed to have dogs where i live


----------



## Slug

I don't know much about chinchillas so I'm kind of biased, but rabbits are good with kids as well from my experience


----------



## tazzycat

My friend had a chinchilla that never liked to be held and really hated her little siblings. I heard all chinchillas are like that though, so I'd get a bunny. They're so cute and fluffy and I've never met a mean one before.
Plus you can do this with them:








And if it starts to smell, just get a zhu zhu pet. Problem solved.


----------



## mrbojangles

They're both pretty unimpressive animals if you ask me.


----------



## Snuffy

I haven't owned either but have considered getting both, since I'm unfortunately allergic to cats, and dogs really aren't my thing...

From what I've read, chinchillas are pretty high-maintenance with very specific care requirements, right down to room temperature (they should never get too warm), so that might be something to consider. Rabbits have particular needs, too, but are more hardy than chinchillas. Also, consider if/when your sister's baby cries: both chinchillas and rabbits have big, sensitive ears and dislike noise... Maybe you could get a floppy-eared rabbit, assuming its hearing might be a bit less intense? Both have a big need to chew, too - which might include baseboards and electrical cords if they're within reach; you have to watch what they're up to when they're out of the cage/pen (both chinchillas and rabbits need some exercise).

You can find a lot of info about caring for both with some Googling. 

Good luck


----------



## Kris10

omg is that real???

I'd love a big rabbit like that one!!


----------



## BeNice

I'm not sure how suited chinchillas are for being pets. We had one and if I let him out of the cage I sometimes wouldn't be able to catch him for days, so we'd always have this crazy little critter hopping around. I'm not sure how much potential they have to be affectionate with you. I have this picture of family members sitting on the couch and the chinchilla is flying in mid air. Gotta find that and put it on the internetz. They are super cool, especially when they are loose and they repel off walls, but I would suggest the rabbit. When you get it, make sure to spend a good deal of time with it so it becomes tame. We had one super tame rabbit and another one that was rescued. The rescued one was not into being held or anything. I imagine someone just let it outside when they didn't want it anymore.


----------



## Kris10

myhalo123 said:


> Yup. How could you not want one? They are adorable!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_Giant
> 
> Check out youtube too, lots of people have vids up.


I always thought those were photoshopped


----------



## Aloysius

Get a cat anyway. Tell her to get used to it sista.


----------



## Glacial

I would get a rabbit most likely. I had a rabbit when I was younger--they are cute and enjoyable, but be aware, they are messy and they do have back claws that they may scratch your arms with if you try to pick it and it does not wish to be held. And as with any caged pet, you have to be willing and devoted to keeping their cage very clean--this does take time.


----------



## cakesniffer

We have a chinchilla. She is very finicky and difficult to hold. But I've heard that if they are hand-trained young enough they are less wild. I would not say they are a good pet for a child at all.

They also have no poop muscles, so if you let it out to run around it just poops everywhere. They are just little pellets, but ours always seems to do a ton when we let her out to play. Rabbits you can potty train.


----------



## sean88

I've never owned either, but my 2 cents based on pure rad factor... chinchilla all the way! They're so cool! Haha


----------



## Keith

I dont know much about chinchillas I think they look pretty cool and cute though. Rabbits I have alot of experience with i had alot of them when i was a kid they were so cool and one we had was especially friendly so I'd go with rabbit only based on my experience with them. I have wanted to get a chinchilla though when i see them in the pet store.


----------



## Dub16

Get a squirrel. You wont regret it


----------



## Witchcraft

Chinchilla and only chinchilla!


----------



## Crystalline

Rabbit, and not a pet store bunny X) had one, they are very intelligent, toilet-trainable affectionate animals. What we used to line their litterbox wasn't litter but a super-absorbent nappy thing that my mom would bring home from the hospital, like a diaper but flat fabric material. Worked perfectly and kept the box dry, absorbed all moisture.


----------



## Georgina 22

Get a chinchilla. They look adorable


----------



## au Lait

I'd go with a rabbit. They can be potty trained like dogs and cats, and they are usually more friendly than chinchillas. Chinchillas are more the kind of pet that you look at rather than interact with. They are cute and all but I think they tend to be more timid and less social than rabbits.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Chim chimminy chim chimminy chinchilla!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

i just finished watching Icarly with my nieces and i seriously think you should get a beavcoon.


----------



## Smile_Karina

I have a Holland Lop. It was the ears that made me fall in love with my bunny, but unfortunately, he's grown deaf over the past few months.

But most people assume rabbits are not very social animals. 
My bunny is very social. I'll be watching TV and he comes to my hand and nudges it, then pushes its head under my hand and just waits there till I pet him. He was very easy to litter train.

Also, after we got him neutered, his litter box doesn't stink so fast. Before the operation I'd have to clean his cage after 2-3 days just from the smell even though it wasn't that dirty. But after the operation, I can go for a week, sometimes a week and a few days.

But he's created many awkward moments though thanks to his humping of random objects


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Wabbit


----------



## Milco

Rabbits are so adorable.
If it were me, I'd definitely go for rabbit, but you should ofc go with what you prefer


----------



## equiiaddict

Get a rabbit, they're sooo sweet.  Not to mention, cuddly and adorable. I've had many of them over the years and they're very affectionate.


----------



## Kris10

Ok I think that settles it. I'm gonna get a rabbit! 

Thanks for all of your opinions guys!


----------



## Livvle

I watched a programme on chinchillas and apparently, if they're men, you need to clean their bits as they get fluff around it. If you don't get rid of it then it can go manky and cause infection.

I reckons you should get a rabbit if those are your two choices.

FACT: Having a pet can raise your immunue system and stoking pets gets rid of stress ^-^


----------

